# Tabby cat missing, Helston, Cornwall



## Nick Pike (May 25, 2012)

Lost since 18:00 23 May 2012. Garras, Helston, Cornwall
Neutered Male Tabby (dark grey with black lines and circles on sides), with white paws and white chin, chest and tummy. 2 years old. No collar or chip. Mostly pink pads with a couple of black pads.
Friendly and placid.
Name, Jasper.
Greatly missed. Known to play in fields behind Garras.
Woodbine Cottage,
Garras.
Helston
Cornwall
TR12 6LN
01326221947


----------

